# Globalcut, notre Diogène à nous



## [MGZ] Black Beru (16 Juillet 2003)

Il fallait quand même le souligner, mesdames et messieurs, les forums MacGeneration comptent *un vénérable sage de plus*, j'ai nommé : *Globalcut* !

On l'applaudit bien fort pour ses 10'000 posts


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Juillet 2003)

Personne d'autre que toi (si ce n'est le principal interressé) ne pouvait faire ce brillant hommage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Avé floodeur, floodorori te salutant *


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2003)

Ca méritte bien une petite livraison:






A la tienne Global


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2003)

*Merci à tous 

et Vive l'UltraFlood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Yip (17 Juillet 2003)

Bravo Global   !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Continue comme ça, tu vas enfoncer Lance Armstrong !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(D'ailleurs c'est rigolo ça : Armstrong ça veut plutôt dire "Bras fort" en angliche, pas "Gambette forte"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Il fallait quand même le souligner, mesdames et messieurs, les forums MacGeneration comptent un vénérable sage de plus, j'ai nommé : Globalcut !
> 
> On l'applaudit bien fort pour ses 10'000 posts
> 
> ...



je suis pas venerable sage moi, je suis serial flooder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon le mode anti depassement est activé


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> * Bravo Global   !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL je suis pas un Village People


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je suis pas venerable sage moi, je suis serial flooder
> 
> ...



Tout le monde ne peut pas etre sage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est comme ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [anti depassement]macinside[/anti depassement]


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Vive l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 000 posts et toujours pas guéri. Et bé...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 10 000 posts et toujours pas guéri. Et bé...
> 
> ...



non


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non
> 
> ...



C'est bien ce que je disais.


----------



## macelene (17 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Il fallait quand même le souligner, mesdames et messieurs, les forums MacGeneration comptent un vénérable sage de plus, j'ai nommé : Globalcut !
> 
> On l'applaudit bien fort pour ses 10'000 posts
> 
> ...



bravo, je ne sais quoi dire pour cet exploit.
Tout le monde y va de ses applaudissements et moi avec, l'ultraflood, c'était pour devenir Vénérable sage?
Ne l'étais-tu déjà point?
Il te faut prendre quelques jours de repos bien mérités.
Je ne sais ce que tu comptes atteindre mais si tu continues que va-t-il se passer?


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bravo, je ne sais quoi dire pour cet exploit.
> Tout le monde y va de ses applaudissements et moi avec, l'ultraflood, c'était pour devenir Vénérable sage?
> ...



Heu...Macelene, juste en appartée : il te plaît pas mon dernier tableau ? Je l'ai pa vu dans ta magnifique galerie.


----------



## macelene (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heu...Macelene, juste en appartée : il te plaît pas mon dernier tableau ? Je l'ai pa vu dans ta magnifique galerie.
> 
> ...



ben tu vois je viens juste de revenir, j'ai du boulot pour lire tous vos sujets divers et variés, je m'occupe de ton tableau pas de problèmes.
À bientôt à la galerie


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est bien ce que je disais.
> 
> ...



oui


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ben tu vois je viens juste de revenir, j'ai du boulot pour lire tous vos sujets divers et variés, je m'occupe de ton tableau pas de problèmes.
> À bientôt à la galerie
> ...



Bah voilà. C'est Botticelli qui va être content.


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui
> 
> ...



Ça se confirme.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bravo, je ne sais quoi dire pour cet exploit.
> Tout le monde y va de ses applaudissements et moi avec, l'ultraflood, c'était pour devenir Vénérable sage?
> ...



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour l'avenir je n'en sais rien, je sais juste que l'UltraFlood va bientot disparaitre et ca m'attriste


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci
> 
> ...



Ultraflood = Globalcut = Disparition


----------



## macelene (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Merci
> 
> ...



ah bon , et pourquoi, décision d'un modo, jalousie, ....tu vas nous trouver autre chose, dis mous Glob?


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah bon , et pourquoi, décision d'un modo, jalousie, ....tu vas nous trouver autre chose, dis mous Glob?
> 
> ...



Le miniflood. 1 post par mois.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ultraflood = Globalcut = Disparition
> 
> ...



c'est pas que l'UltraFlood va disparaitre que je serais plus là


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ah bon , et pourquoi, décision d'un modo, jalousie, ....tu vas nous trouver autre chose, dis mous Glob?
> 
> ...



mous


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est pas que l'UltraFlood va disparaitre que je serais plus là
> 
> ...



Tu vas pas t'ennuyer sans ton principal outil de travail


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu vas pas t'ennuyer sans ton principal outil de travail
> 
> ...



On va bien trouver autre chose


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On va bien trouver autre chose
> 
> ...



Le flood intelligent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ça parait quand même difficile.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le flood intelligent
> 
> ...



On y a deja pensé, et meme essayé, mais c'est pas possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Autre chose


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

Le flood dans ton ©


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Le flood dans ton ©
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien t'as des idées


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est bien t'as des idées
> 
> ...



Disons que je m'inspire de ce qui t'intéresse au quotidien.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Disons que je m'inspire de ce qui t'intéresse au quotidien.
> 
> ...



jolie image que tu as de moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









c'est que tu me connais pas assez


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> jolie image que tu as de moi
> 
> ...



Faut dire que 10 120 posts, pour te connaître, ça fait assez léger.


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faut dire que 10 120 posts, pour te connaître, ça fait assez léger.
> 
> ...



Et t'as oublié les parties de BurgerQuizz


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le miniflood. 1 post par mois.
> 
> ...














































*mdr*


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et t'as oublié les parties de BurgerQuizz
> 
> ...



Non, non. Je n'ai pas oublié vos défaites.


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, non. Je n'ai pas oublié vos défaites.
> 
> ...








 mais bien sur


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2003)

Un peu tard mais je vais pousser la chansonnette :
« Clochard à Buzenval-Station
 Ou à Rockabilly-Picpus,
 Tu cuis ton cur au bourre-couillon
 Et l'offre aux filles des abris-bus.
 Poch'tron 24 heures sur 24,
 Joyeux bignole de l'inferno,
 Tu fais tes rallyes de 4 x 4
 Dans les égouts de nos cerveaux.

 Diogène ! Je te salue,
 Glaireux blaireau.
 Diogène ! Je te salue,
 Héros de la classe moins zéro.

 Et tu rigoles des histrions
 Qui cherchent dans l'opéra mundi
 Le succès-sucette à crampons
 Qui les f'ra goder pour la nuit...
 Pinocchios des arts médaillés,
 Stropias du mérite rock 'n' roll,
 Docteurs honoris variété,
 Branlés à blanc par la gloriole.

 Diogène ! Je te salue,
 Glaireux blaireau.
 Diogène ! Je te salue,
 Héros de la classe moins zéro.

 Trop lessivé pour faire le beau
 Avec ces pitres besogneux
 Et l'cur trop niqué trop pseudo
 Pour te prendre encore au sérieux,
 Tu viens rêver sous les glaviots
 Ricanant putois solitaire
 Et me faire vibrer de tes rots
 Et de tes rires crépusculaires.

 Diogène ! Je te salue,
 Glaireux blaireau.
 Diogène ! Je te salue,
 Héros de la classe moins zéro. »

- mais au fait, de qui sont ces paroles (facile) [|


----------



## krystof (18 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des vieilles douleurs qui font encore un peu mal


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

Meme pas peur


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Juillet 2003)

EnnnccoooooooOOOOOOOOOoooooreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## krystof (19 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Meme pas peur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeune inconscient.


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jeune inconscient.
> 
> ...



toujours jeune


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2003)

Et toujours inconscient.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

il faut bien vivre à fond


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Juillet 2003)

Euh
C'est quoi un diogène ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * C'est quoi un diogène ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 rien qu'un squatter de tonneaux


----------



## krystof (21 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * il faut bien vivre à fond
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu t'es pas trompé là ?
C'est pas : il faut bien flooder à fond, que tu voulais dire ?


----------



## nato kino (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MdR !!


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu t'es pas trompé là ?
> C'est pas : il faut bien flooder à fond, que tu voulais dire ?
> ...



ce n'est pas incompatible


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Euh
> C'est quoi un diogène ?
> 
> 
> ...



philosophe grec (413-327 av JC) anticonformiste, méprisant les richesses et avait pour logis habituel un tonneau.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> philosophe grec (413-327 av JC) anticonformiste, méprisant les richesses et avait pour logis habituel un tonneau.  *



... et, c'est suffisamment rare pour être remarqué, vivant strictement selon les principes qu'il professait


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ... et, c'est suffisamment rare pour être remarqué, vivant strictement selon les principes qu'il professait
> 
> ...



pour l'instant, je ne vous ai parlé que de Guinness et d'UltraFlood, il va falloir que je vous parle de sexe et de plein d'autre choses


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> pour l'instant, je ne vous ai parlé que de Guinness et d'UltraFlood, il va falloir que je vous parle de sexe et de plein d'autre choses
> 
> ...



Malheureusement, on me dit à l'oreillette que  ca ne sera pas possible


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> ... et, c'est suffisamment rare pour être remarqué, vivant strictement selon les principes qu'il professait
> 
> 
> ...












 ... mais je ne faisais allusion à personne en particulier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






si maintenant, d'aucuns...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_où j'ai foutu le code?_


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> où j'ai foutu le code? *








 tu l'a pas mis dans ton © ?


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> philosophe grec (413-327 av JC) anticonformiste, méprisant les richesses et avait pour logis habituel un tonneau.  *


Ha oui, c'et pas exactement ce que j'avais compris en lisant squatteur de tonneau


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ha oui, c'et pas exactement ce que j'avais compris en lisant squatteur de tonneau
> 
> 
> ...



Il faut toujours se méfier des petites annonces


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *  Il faut toujours se méfier des petites annonces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

Rendez-nous l'UltraFlood


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Rendez-nous l'UltraFlood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On est tout triste sans son jouet


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah alors
> 
> ...



c'est pour vous que je demande ca


----------



## krystof (26 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> c'est pour vous que je demande ca
> 
> ...



Monsieur est trop bon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ce dévouement mériterait d'être récompensé par une Légion d'Honneur.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Euh
> C'est quoi un diogène ?
> 
> 
> ...



Complémént d'information

 <blockquote><font class="small"> © 2001 Hachette Multimédia / Hachette Livre:</font><hr /> 

* Diogène le Cynique*  (en grec Diogenês )
Philosophe grec (Sinope, v. 410 av. J.-C. - ?, v. 323 av. J.-C. ).


Élève d'Antisthène, le fondateur de l'école cynique, il professa le mépris des richesses et des conventions, la vie conforme à la nature, et cultiva la provocation. Selon la tradition il aurait vécu dans un tonneau, marchand toujours pieds-nus ; Platon le surnommait «Socrate en délire » et la légende lui attribue une célèbre réponse faite, dans la ville de Corinthe, à Alexandre qui lui demandait s'il désirait quelque chose : «Oui, que tu t'ôtes de mon soleil !»

Selon certaines sources, esclave, il aurait été précepteur des enfants de son maître pendant les dernières années de sa vie.
La vertu par une existence sans besoins

Ses écrits ne nous sont pas parvenus, sa pensée a été reconstituée à partir de regroupements de textes contemporains et ultérieurs. Le principe de sa philosophie réside dans la dénonciation des conventions sociales auxquelles il oppose la nature. Selon lui, les honneurs, les richesses et la science sont de faux biens méprisables, comparés au souverain bien, la vertu ; il faut donc réduire ses besoins au minimum et s'affranchir du désir. Ainsi, voyant un enfant boire à une fontaine dans le creux de sa main, il s'écrie : «Cet enfant m'apprend que je conserve encore le superflu » et il brise son écuelle. Assistant à une leçon de Zénon d'Élée pour qui le mouvement n'existe pas, Diogène se lève et pour toute réponse se met à marcher.

Il professe un grand mépris pour l'humanité et répond à ceux qui, un jour, s'étonnent de le voir une lanterne à la main, en plein midi, dans les rues d'Athènes,: «Je cherche un homme.»

Diogène le Cynique se disait «citoyen du monde ».



[/QUOTE]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah alors
> 
> ...



A propos Krystof, j'ai dû squatter ton dernier post dans l'ultraflood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais comme tu es un homme bon et généreux, tu ne m'en veux pas n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> A propos Krystof, j'ai dû squatter ton dernier post dans l'ultraflood
> 
> ...



Merci BlackBeru
Ben c'est ca quand on lit pas tout


----------



## krystof (27 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> A propos Krystof, j'ai dû squatter ton dernier post dans l'ultraflood
> 
> ...



Non, je ne t'en veux pas. Tu n'auras qu'une petite claque.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

Une seule?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour ta proposition... Ca serait rigolo, parce qu'il y a un point que j'ai omis de préciser par rapport à la première personne à poster la 500e page... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et j'ai encore moins envie de le préciser maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne dirai qu'une chose : zip... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais alors un gros, de zip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## krystof (27 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Pour ta proposition... Ca serait rigolo, parce qu'il y a un point que j'ai omis de préciser par rapport à la première personne à poster la 500e page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça ressemble à des menaces tout ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que va t-il se passer ? Fessée cul nu sur la place du village.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De toute façon, Sonnyboy n'en est pas à sa première altercation, ce n'est sûrement pas ça qui va l'arrêter.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Une seule?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca pourrait etre marrant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais je voudrais pas etre à sa place


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca pourrait etre marrant
> 
> ...



N'est-ce pas que ça pourrait être marrant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon, avec modération forcément (gnihihi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais quand même....


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça ressemble à des menaces tout ça.
> 
> ...



Rien à voir avec des menaces. Disons plutôt que nous permettrions à Sonnyboy d'avoir l'avenir professionnel dont il a sans doute souvent rêvé


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> N'est-ce pas que ça pourrait être marrant?
> 
> ...



Niakniak


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (27 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça ressemble à des menaces tout ça.
> 
> ...



Bon, puisque casimir a floodé le premier, dévoilons la fameuse menace... 

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté par benjamin dans l'ultraflood, page 401, 10 juillet 2003:</font><hr /> * 

Allez, le premier qui arrive à 500 devient modérateur (sous réserve d'une appréciation favorable du jury*). Après, on pourra passer à un autre défi (et puis cela laisse une belle longueur d'avance face aux autres sujets).

*moi   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aurais volontiers vu Sonnyboy avec son nom en vert pomme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 surtout après des threads comme "à bas les modérateurs" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin... il a raté son avenir, il ne pourra s'en prendre qu'à lui-même


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2003)

Ceci dit, ça me réjouis de voir qu'il n'est pas à l'origine de votre drame.

Peut-être est-il moins cruel que ce que vous voulez bien penser, et que le mal vient de là où on l'attend le moi.

Messieurs dames, mes sincères condoléances.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Ceci dit, ça me réjouis de voir qu'il n'est pas à l'origine de votre drame.
> 
> Peut-être est-il moins cruel que ce que vous voulez bien penser, et que le mal vient de là où on l'attend le moi.
> 
> ...



Je ne doute pas que Sonnyboy soit quelqu'un d'agréable lorsqu'on le connaît 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avoue ne connaître qu'une partie de l'affaire... Mais il me semble qu'il s'est assez vite embarqué dans un trip du genre "oh, un forum de fanatiques, allons les faire ch...", et, se rendant compte que parmi les posteurs il y avait des gens agréables, se soit rabattu sur les modérateurs... Je ne dis pas que c'est lui qui a commencé le premier, je l'ai dit, je ne connais pas toute l'histoire, mais je trouve qu'à présent il se complait dans son rôle de victime de la méchanceté des affreux modérateurs/bannisseurs à moustache en bataille et gros bâton. 

Il me semble que de notre côté on a fait plusieurs fois des efforts pour le réintégrer, mais qu'à chaque fois il a abusé... Dans ce cas-là ce n'est pas à nous mais à lui seul qu'il doit en vouloir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## krystof (28 Juillet 2003)

Ne t'inquiètes pas, il n'en veut à personne de quoi que ce soit. Il s'amuse....à sa manière.

En tout cas, merci de ton analyse.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juillet 2003)

Si il s'amuse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te dis très franchement que pour ma part, ça me fait chier de voir un gars devoir être banni dès qu'il pose les pieds sur ce forum... Dans mon monde merveilleux, tous les utilisateurs s'exprimeraient dans le respect d'autrui et la bonne humeur et les modérateurs ne seraient là que pour mettre de la couleur dans les noms de membres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais je suis tout à fait conscient d'être un idéaliste attardé


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *  Dans mon monde merveilleux, tous les utilisateurs s'exprimeraient dans le respect d'autrui et la bonne humeur et les modérateurs ne seraient là que pour mettre de la couleur dans les noms de membres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca s'appelait pas l'UltraFlood ce monde merveilleux


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juillet 2003)

Ah non, dans l'ultraflood, le modérateur éditait les posts des pauvres utilisateurs rien que pour montrer sa vilenie


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Ah non, dans l'ultraflood, le modérateur éditait les posts des pauvres utilisateurs rien que pour montrer sa vilenie
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 t'auras plus à le faire


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Juillet 2003)

Ouuuuiiiin


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] * Dans mon monde merveilleux, tous les utilisateurs s'exprimeraient dans le respect d'autrui et la bonne humeur *



C'est l'ile aux enfants


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2003)

Ah, non, dans l'île aux enfants, le respect d'autrui, c'est un vu pieu...


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * Ah, non, dans l'île aux enfants, le respect d'autrui, c'est un vu pieu...    *



C'est casimir qui l'a dit ?


----------



## guytantakul (29 Juillet 2003)

Oui, c'était bien le fond de ma pensée, Glob'


----------



## krystof (29 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est casimir qui l'a dit ?
> 
> ...



Il arrive encore à parler casimir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous ne l'avez pas encore détruit


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Vous ne l'avez pas encore détruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La technique de pet troll de guytantakul reste perfectible


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est l'ile aux enfants
> 
> ...



Ca va pas ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A côté de l'île aux enfants, Jurassic Park c'est Dysneyland


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ca va pas ???
> 
> ...



Que de références en une seule phrase!!!...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Ca va pas ???
> 
> ...








 toute une vie en une phrase


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> La technique de pet troll de guytantakul reste perfectible
> 
> 
> ...



De quoi parles-tu ?


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Ah, ok, je crois avoir compris...
Non, je ne souhaite pas de mal à Glob' (Finn veut nous ranger dans une armoire côte à côte, donc je ne vais pas commencer par me mettre mal avec lui, hein ?).
Pour le pet troll, y a pas de secret, faut creuser...


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Que de références en une seule phrase!!!...
> 
> ...



Désolé, j'ai oublié le parc astérix


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Manque juste le home "aux mésanges bleues"


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] *
> 
> Désolé, j'ai oublié le parc astérix
> 
> ...



Les Schtroumpfs n'auraient pas un truc à leur nom par hasard


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> La technique de pet troll de guytantakul reste perfectible
> 
> 
> ...



Holà, Dark, je marche au ralenti, moi...
Ah, Casimir ! Ben, non, pas de tentative de le pétroller. 
Par contre, une agression physique est toujours à craindre (pas de ma part, bien sûr, mais c'est dans l'air...)


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * Par contre, une agression physique est toujours à craindre (pas de ma part, bien sûr, mais c'est dans l'air...)   *



Casimir, je te conseille un bon film pour ce soir : Délivrance.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Casimir, je te conseille un bon film pour ce soir : Délivrance.
> 
> ...



Vas y couine!!!!


----------



## guytantakul (30 Juillet 2003)

Ah ! un contrat sur Casimir !
C'est Julie et François qui vont être surpris (et Léonard aussi, bien qu'il soit ultérieur à mon époque de visonnage). 
Ils ne manqueront pas de déclamer "Oooh, Casimir... Poin, poin, poin, poin oin oin oin..."
© KristofIzar (Eh ! c'est pas toi, quand-même ?)


----------



## krystof (30 Juillet 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * © KristofIzar (Eh ! c'est pas toi, quand-même ?)    *



Non, je ne me tape pas Soizic Corne


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

1 an 13352 posts


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 1 an 13352 posts














 il me reste quelques mois pour te ratttraper !!


J'espère que tu va avoir les félicitations des modérateurs que tu as aidé dans les forums techniques quand même : plus de 10 000 posts à aider les gens, on peux dire à Gwenhiver d'aller se rhabiller


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 1 an 13352 posts



Problème tu es en avance : il y a un an les admins n'avaient pas encore accouché de toi (les pauvres ils s'en mordent les doigts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ). J'ai retrouvé ton extrait de naissance.



> _ *Enregistré le
> 29/09/2002 23:37* _



Et ton premier cri ? Tu t'en souviens de ton premier cri ? (je crois même qu'il y a un registre planqué dans un coin du bar ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

A 23 h 36 on fera un décompte spécial pour toi. En préparation de la nouvelle année. Sirop sport pour tout le monde à volonté (les anciens se réservent le panaché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

Bon ok, j'ai encore du temps pour aider dans les forums techniques


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

Je pensait pas etre né aussi tard


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sirop sport pour tout le monde à volonté (les anciens se réservent le panaché
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as pas un peu de Pastis


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un peu de Pastis



a plu non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 t'as vidé tous les stocks la dernière fois. toute l'Auvergne est en rade


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> a plu non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je reviendrais que quand il y en aura à nouveau


----------



## Zitoune (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 1 an 13352 posts



Bon anniv'


----------



## Zitoune (29 Septembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

Merci d'avance, mais Finn m'a dit qu'il fallait que j'attende 23:37.
Je garde le gateau au frais


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avance, mais Finn m'a dit qu'il fallait que j'attende 23:37.
> Je garde le gateau au frais



tu fais ce que tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on peut ouvrir le champagne déjà ou la Guiness mais il faudra être debout à 23:37 encore !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu fais ce que tu veux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon je vais commencer par la Guinness alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vu qu'apres y'a ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Sirop sport pour tout le monde à volonté (les anciens se réservent le panaché
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

pas de Banga ?


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

pas de Pepsi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Tiens, ce soir vous me verez pas


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> pas de Banga ?



C'est Finn qui s'est chargé des courses


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ce soir vous me verez pas



Pourtant, ce serait cool que t'arrives à poster 361 messages avant ce soir pour fêter tes 1 an


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

un an pour devenir numéro 1


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, ce serait cool que t'arrives à poster 361 messages avant ce soir pour fêter tes 1 an



Ca serait possible, mais je ne le ferais pas


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

Ok, ben alors tâche de mettre 1 an, 1 mois, 1 semaine, 1 jour, 1 heure et 1 minute pour monter sur la plus haute marche du podium


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

(et passe une bonne soirée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> (et passe une bonne soirée
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ce soir vous me verez pas



Pourquoi, tu sors


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

Qui t'a dit qu'il sortait ?


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'a dit qu'il sortait ?



Ben voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , y'en a qui suivent


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

cétéfasil


----------



## iMax (30 Septembre 2003)

Il y a la variante spécial Casimir aussi:


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> cétéfasil



J'ai bien cru que t'avais pas compris


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien cru que t'avais pas compris



et en plus j'ai pas piscine


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

certes


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Il y a aussi cette variante


----------



## iMax (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi cette variante



Plus trop d'actualité tout ça


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi cette variante



Je la connaissait pas celle-là, j'adore


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Plus trop d'actualité tout ça



je peux en refaire à la demande


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> je peux en refaire à la demande



P'tète qu'en étant poli


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

ultraminifloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Je la connaissait pas celle-là, j'adore



Je ne te crois pas


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien cru que t'avais pas compris



Je la gardais pour plus tard


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te crois pas








Tu mets ma parole en doute


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi cette variante



ainsi qu'un autre avec un certain commissaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















( _je l'ai encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )_


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (30 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ainsi qu'un autre avec un certain commissaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dites-moi, commissaire, on peut la voir siouplait


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

ultraminifloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Tu mets ma parole en doute



Non, je suis sceptique, c'est tout


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ainsi qu'un autre avec un certain commissaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh!!!! celle-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















T'as signé pour garder le silence, je te rappel


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Non, je suis sceptique, c'est tout



Non, je ne tomberai pas dedans cette fois, môssieur


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

ultraminifloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Dites-moi, commissaire, on peut la voir siouplait



non, non, y'a pas encore prescription


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

ultraminifloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne tomberai pas dedans cette fois, môssieur



Attention à l'orthographe


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh!!!! celle-ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je n'ai rien dit :-x









_PS : envoyez des courriels et je vous dit tout !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai rien dit :-x
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est interdit de faire du tapin au Bar


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

C'est marqué où ?


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

Y'a tant de chose qu'on n'a pas le droit de faire mais qui ne sont écrites nulle part !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est marqué où ?



A ton avis ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Y'a tant de chose qu'on n'a pas le droit de faire mais qui ne sont écrites nulle part !



Oh, fais pas ton rabat joie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, lache toi


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Y'a tant de chose qu'on n'a pas le droit de faire mais qui ne sont écrites nulle part !



Y'a tant de choses qu'on à le droit de faire


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Y'a tant de chose qu'on n'a pas le droit de faire mais qui ne sont écrites nulle part !



Tiens,  ca par exemple  je peux pas

Alors je le fais pas


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

ultraminifloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Y'a tant de choses qu'on à le droit de faire



Aussi

Donc pour illustrer,  ca je peux le faire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2003)

Vous avez des messages !!


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

Revois ton url


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Aussi
> 
> Donc pour illustrer,  ca je peux le faire



çà t'as marqué visiblement toutes ses Barbies ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous en revoulez ?
Je vous fait un truc spécial Gi Joe alors !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez des messages !!



Euh, oui mais c'est que enfin, euh, y'a le BigBrother qui est passé par là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et alors euh, comment dire, euh...
Bouges pas, je te fais des signaux de fumer, comme ca on pourra discuter tranquille


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Revois ton url



euh, lequel


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> çà t'as marqué visiblement toutes ses Barbies !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, c'est bon là, je vais me tapper des boutons si ca continue


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (30 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez des messages !!



Heu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , ben, ouaip


----------



## ultraminifloodeur (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Euh, c'est bon là, je vais me tapper des boutons si ca continue



Drôles de moeurs ce Globalcut


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

ultraminifloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Drôles de moeurs ce Globalcut



LOL, j'avais pas vu ca sous cet angle


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> LOL, j'avais pas vu ca sous cet angle



Ah bon


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh, fais pas ton rabat joie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK. Je me contenterai de deux propositions :

1/ Peut-on éditer ses posts en vert pour faire croire qu'un modérateur est passé par là ?
2/ Peut-on créer un nom de membre du style "l'équipe MacG" de manière à induire les lecteurs en erreur ?



edit de Modérateur : C'est pas une bonne idée !

_Message édité par Modérateur (29/09/2003 22:56)_


----------



## iMax (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Peut-on éditer ses posts en vert pour faire croire qu'un modérateur est passé par là ?



Ou alors en rouge...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> OK. Je me contenterai de deux propositions :
> 
> 1/ Peut-on éditer ses posts en vert pour faire croire qu'un modérateur est passé par là ?
> 2/ Peut-on créer un nom de membre du style "l'équipe MacG" de manière à induire les lecteurs en erreur ?



Si ca peux te faire plaisir


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

Sûr ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










edit de Modérateur : C'est pas non plus une bonne idée !

_Message édité par Modérateur (29/09/2003 22:56)_


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Si ca peux te faire plaisir




Ah, tu vois


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Ah, tu vois



Modérateur, n'est pas un modérateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



essaye encore une fois


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

C'était pour l'exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ceux qui veulent user de ce moyen n'auront qu'à remplacer "modérateur" par le nom du modérateur de leur choix !



edit de Modérateur : Tu cherches les ennuis ?

_Message édité par Modérateur (29/09/2003 23:04)_


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Ah ok, comme ca par exemple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit de GlobalCut : ok, on va réouvrir l'UltraFlood

_Message édité par GlobalCut (29/09/2003 23:10)_


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok, comme ca par exemple
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca fait bizarre d'être modérateur


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah ok, comme ca par exemple
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin voilà, t'as compris


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Bin voilà, t'as compris



J'ai toujours du mal avec la finalité de la chose, mais qui sait, apres une bonne nuit, peut-etre que je saurais où tu veux en venir


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

mais pour être crédible, faudrait mettre le nom d'un modérateur du forum concerné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










edit de Modérateur : C'est là que les ennuis vont commencer !

_Message édité par Modérateur (29/09/2003 23:18)_


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> mais pour être crédiblle, faudrait mettre le nom d'un modérateur du forum concerné
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ben, quand je serais modérateur, ca sera crédible


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours du mal avec la finalité de la chose, mais qui sait, apres une bonne nuit, peut-etre que je saurais où tu veux en venir



Devine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












edit de Modérateur : Attention vous deux, on vous a à l'oeil !

_Message édité par Modérateur (29/09/2003 23:21)_


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, quand je serais modérateur, ca sera crédible



C'est prévu ?


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est prévu ?




edit de FinnAtlas : C'est top secret 

_Message édité par FinnAtlas (29/09/2003 23:24)_ 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Donc voilà

Un an 13467 posts


----------



## iMax (30 Septembre 2003)

13468 plutot... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, bon anniversaire, tu peux sortir le gateau du frigo


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

et hop, le gateau tout frais


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

et en attendant Finn et ses boissons, quelques Guinness


----------



## iMax (30 Septembre 2003)

Pour l'anniversaire de Global, on pourrait lui offrir un nouvel UltraFlood tout neuf et "licite", non ?


----------



## iMax (30 Septembre 2003)

(parenthèse marrante s'il en est: ça fait en gros un ans que je suis MacGénérationneur et j'ai en gros 10x moins de messages que Global... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Donc voilà
> 
> Un an 13467 posts



au bout d'un an c'est donc ce qu'il faut faire pour avoir un gros gateau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







, ben moi, ça tombe bien j'aime pas les gateaux ça fait grossir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon ANNIV Glob


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Merci ma belle


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, ça tombe bien j'aime pas les gateaux ça fait grossir



J'ai appris au Bar que c'est la culpabilité qui fait grossir


----------



## Zitoune (30 Septembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'anniversaire de Global, on pourrait lui offrir un nouvel UltraFlood tout neuf et "licite", non ?



Bonne idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










edit de l'Equipe MacG : Au vu de son active participation  faire vivre les forums, c'est accordé pour 500 pages !

_Message édité par l'Equipe MacG (30/09/2003 12:07)_


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'avais pas négocié pour 1000 pages


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'avais pas négocié pour 1000 pages



Ça doit pouvoir s'arranger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, un volontaire pour ouvrir l'UltraFlood II 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit de l'Equipe MacG : Ok, feu vert pour 1000 pages. Global, à toi l'honneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Message édité par l'Equipe MacG (30/09/2003 19:46)_ 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et en attendant Finn et ses boissons, quelques Guinness



Finn, j'ai fini toutes les Guinness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T'en aurais pas d'autres ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

on ne sait trop qui... a dit:
			
		

> edit de l'Equipe MacG : Au vu de son active participation  faire vivre les forums, c'est accordé pour 500 pages !
> 
> _Message édité par l'Equipe MacG (30/09/2003 12:07)_



Hé bé... Ça promet !!
Tu parles d'une participation !!


----------



## UltraFloodeur (1 Octobre 2003)

ça s'est terminé  là


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> ça s'est terminé  là



C'est malheureux... Même les cadeaux d'anniversaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
Décidemment, ces modos ne respectent rien


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

Toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin, mais si on la cultive bien, ca repoussera


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin, mais si on la cultive bien, ca repoussera



Certes, certes...

Qui sait... Une nuit, on fera un thread de 1000 messages pendant qu'ils dormiront tous


----------



## UltraFloodeur (1 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est malheureux... Même les cadeaux d'anniversaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...




z'ont mis le temps : je pensais pas qu'on irait si loin


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2003)

...c'est parce qu'ils prennent un malin plaisir à observer leur proie avant de l'égorger d'un coup...


----------



## UltraFloodeur (1 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est malheureux... Même les cadeaux d'anniversaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Surtout qu'il y avait d'autres sujets  qui à mon avis méritaient aussi de subir le même sort


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certes...
> 
> Qui sait... Une nuit, on fera un thread de 1000 messages pendant qu'ils dormiront tous


----------



## UltraFloodeur (1 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certes...
> 
> Qui sait... Une nuit, on fera un thread de 1000 messages pendant qu'ils dormiront tous




C'est ambitieux !


----------



## UltraFloodeur (1 Octobre 2003)

En fait, il faudrait une nuit boréale pour faire ça


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2003)

'z'en faîte pas, on attend quelques semaines et on frappe un grand coup...


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'il y avait d'autres sujets  qui à mon avis méritaient aussi de subir le même sort



Favoritisme, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

les modos doivent etre au lit, alors y'en a qui essayent d'en profiter


----------



## UltraFloodeur (1 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 'z'en faîte pas, on attend quelques semaines et on frappe un grand coup...



faudra se lever tôt


----------



## iMax (1 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> les modos doivent etre au lit, alors y'en a qui essayent d'en profiter



...ils copient notre idée


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

et voilà


----------



## UltraFloodeur (1 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...ils copient notre idée




en oubliant le côté collectif de la chose, non ?


----------



## UltraFloodeur (1 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et voilà




Un nouveau maillot :


----------



## UltraFloodeur (1 Octobre 2003)

Félicitations


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

Merci


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

un petit souvenir


----------



## gribouille (1 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un petit souvenir


 bon cé bon... tu peux aller te coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

C'est ce que j'allais faire


----------



## gribouille (1 Octobre 2003)

bah alors... allez... FILE....


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bah alors... allez... FILE....



Ouai, ca va, t'es pas ma mére


----------



## gribouille (1 Octobre 2003)

tu vas voir... vais te faire dormir à coup de fer à repasser moi


----------



## UltraFloodeur (1 Octobre 2003)

ctrl alt suppr

Merci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les bonnes choses ont une fin, mais si on la cultive bien, ca repoussera



tu parles de drogue c'est çà ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est limite limite


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de drogue c'est çà ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vois de la modération partout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



soit cool


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2003)

UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau maillot :



Merci pour le maillot, je l'ai porté toute la journée


----------



## Zitoune (2 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le maillot, je l'ai porté toute la journée








 Bravo


----------



## Zitoune (2 Octobre 2003)

PS : pas de nouvelles d'un contrôle anti-dopage ?


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2003)

Tout va bien, je répète, tout va bien


----------



## Zitoune (2 Octobre 2003)

tant mieux


----------



## KARL40 (2 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> PS : pas de nouvelles d'un contrôle anti-dopage ?



La GUINNESS n'est pas encore inscrite dans la liste des produits dopants !


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2003)

14.000


----------



## iMax (4 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 14.000



Félicitations


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Octobre 2003)

et de 15000 et toujours pas vert


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et de 15000 et toujours pas vert



l'andropause en avance


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> l'andropause en avance



Ca y est, on a trouvé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0       Nouveau membre
10      Membre junior 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



50      Membre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



100     Habitué(e) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



500     Major 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1000    Membre d\'élite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2000    Accro à MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5000    Vétéran 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8000    Vieux briscard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10000   Vénérable sage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20000   Andropause


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, on a trouvé
> 
> 
> 
> ...














j'ai encore de la marge


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> j'ai encore de la marge



Que ca fait plaisir de te voire


----------



## gribouille (23 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Que ca fait plaisir de te voire


 ouiiiii et toi aussssiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ke ça le fait AUSSIIIII


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Octobre 2003)

Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je disait à VieuxRaleur que ca me faisait plaisir de le voir sourire ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
et non pas faire la gueule ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) comme souvent


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé
> 
> 
> 
> ...















 = parler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faire la gueule, c'est ça:


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> = parler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Janvier 2004)

C'est beau MacG


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Février 2004)

19*666*


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Février 2004)

BRAVO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et hop


----------



## KARL40 (13 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 19*666*



Punish yourself ....

Adepte du SM ?


----------



## Alex666 (13 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 19*666*



ça c du Number (OTB) !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] Il fallait quand même le souligner, mesdames et messieurs, les forums MacGeneration comptent *un vénérable sage de plus*, j'ai nommé : *Globalcut* !
> 
> On l'applaudit bien fort pour ses 10'000 posts



Et bientôt 20000


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

Oui bientôt


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui bientôt



et tu y vois quoi statut


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

199 *69*


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

La dernière étoile est à 20'000 ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> La dernière étoile est à 20'000 ?



J'en sais rien, mais on va bientôt le savoir


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

le flood c'est mal


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le flood c'est mal



la patinette c'est mal


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le flood c'est mal



L'UltraFlood c'etait mieux


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> la patinette c'est mal



C'est mal ou ca fait mal ?


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> L'UltraFlood c'etait mieux



l'ultraflood ça pu du ©


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est mal ou ca fait mal ?



il faut lui demander


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'ultraflood ça pu du ©



casimir, sort de là


----------



## Maître Kanter (29 Février 2004)

et tu bois quoi ?


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Lol, tu pourrais écrire ton 20'000 message le 1er mars à 0:00 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dans ce cas, bouge toi le ©, c'est dans 45 min


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

vivement le 2O OOO em post


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

pas besoin de se bouger il y arrivera sans problème


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> vivement le 2O OOO em post


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Le temps avance, plus que 40 minutes


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Peut-être que je peux arriver à 3000 en 39 minutes


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Suffit d'avoir un bon rythme


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)




----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)




----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Allez, plus que 158


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

157


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

156


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

155


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Maître Kanter a dit:
			
		

> et tu bois quoi ?



Du moment que ca se boit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je garde quand un preference pour la Guinness


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Lol, tu pourrais écrire ton 20'000 message le 1er mars à 0:00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une idée


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

154


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

153


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

152


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

151


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

150


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

149


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

148


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que je peux arriver à 3000 en 39 minutes


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 155


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Si si


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

I Can Do It


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

145


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> 148



Tiens, on est bien au Bar ici


----------



## macelene (29 Février 2004)

allez Glob vas-y !!!!


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

144


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

143


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

il y arrivera pas


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

142


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y arrivera pas



On parie ? Une bière à la SAES


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

mais qu'on l'arrête !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> allez Glob vas-y !!!!








 Hell-o Macelene, 
j'y vais mais normalement


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

140


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

139


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

138


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

137


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On parie ? Une bière à la SAES



je parle de toi


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

136


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'on l'arrête !!!!



Que font les modérateurs


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais qu'on l'arrête !!!!



Non


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> On parie ? Une bière à la SAES



tiens ca me donne soif


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tiens ca me donne soif



Santé !


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Allez, plus vite


----------



## Maître Kanter (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Guinness



dit pas de gros mot


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Pluuuuuuus de flooooooooooood !


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Hihihi


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Au fait, je sais pas si je vais y arriver, il me reste 30 minutes..


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Ça risque de faire un peu court...


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)




----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Allez,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et ça repart


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Ultrafloooooooooooood POOOOOWAAAAAAAAAH !


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)




----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

A la tienne


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

*Burp*


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)




----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Oups, pardon


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

Maître Kanter a dit:
			
		

> dit pas de gros mot



On doit pas parler la même langue


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Bientôt 20'000


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça risque de faire un peu court...



ouaip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais c'est possible


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Ultraflood POOOOOOOWAH !


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)




----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt 20'000



bientôt


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

Faut me coatcher


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



c'est mal barré pour toi


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

C'est les 38...


----------



## iMax (29 Février 2004)

...l'heure du flood


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Faut me coatcher



J'ai déjà un poulain


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal barré pour toi



très mal barré pour lui


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...l'heure du flood



au 3eme bip, il sera exactement


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà un poulain



a donc c'est un travelo la panther


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> très mal barré pour lui



Tiens il st plus là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un bonhomme vert est passé par là ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a donc c'est un travelo la panther








 on m'aurait pas tout dit


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens il st plus là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu crois aux martiens ?


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Février 2004)

20000


----------



## macelene (29 Février 2004)

ben alors GLOB ......;  







ça y est c ok 
et pour moi 1300  !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 20000




ça y est 20 000! Bravo Global!


----------



## macelene (29 Février 2004)

et tu deviens quoi là tout de suite ????  


la lumière s' éteint et tu disparaît ???


----------



## Grug (29 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 20000



stop
pause
ne reponds plus
profite...

teste le microflood...

rdv le mois prochain    pour le 20 001


----------



## iMaxII (29 Février 2004)

Bon, j'ai fait le con, d'accord... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez, débanissez-moi, je le ferai plus...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Février 2004)

Qui est-ce qui a banni Global 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ne vous cachez pas


----------



## GlobalCut666 (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Qui est-ce qui a banni Global
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voila ce qui arrive  quand on laisse des responsabilités à certains :


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

C'est pas gentil ça Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On sait que c'est toi le chef au moins pour ce soir mais quand même


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut666 a dit:
			
		

> Voila ce qui arrive  quand on laisse des responsabilités à certains :



c'est pas grave, tu recommence


----------



## GlobalCut666 (1 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grave, tu recommence



ouai, ca me fait rire moyen


----------



## GlobalCut666 (1 Mars 2004)

je ne vois pas la justification de cette modération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est de l'abus de pouvoir non ?


----------



## GlobalCut666 (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas gentil ça Mackie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chef ou dictateur ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grave, tu recommence



Avoue que c'est en attendant de remonter les 4000 posts, et des brouettes, que te manquent


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut666 a dit:
			
		

> chef ou dictateur ?



C'est la dictature du chef


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut666 a dit:
			
		

> chef ou dictateur ?



c'est qui ce p'tit nouveau qui rale ??


----------



## GlobalCut666 (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Avoue que c'est en attendant de remonter les 4000 posts, et des brouettes, que te manquent



Si c'est ça je risque de le depasser une seconde fois


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut666 a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est ça je risque de le depasser une seconde fois



MAAAAAACCCCCKKKKIIIIIIEEEEE


----------



## GlobalCut666 (1 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui ce p'tit nouveau qui rale ??


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut666 a dit:
			
		

> chef ou dictateur ?



j'ai d'autres chats a fouetter


----------



## GlobalCut666 (1 Mars 2004)




----------



## iMax (1 Mars 2004)

Bon, voila, Mackie a arrêté ses conneries, du moins en ce qui me concerne.

J'espère qu'il en sera de même pour Global qui aurait pu fêter différamment ses 20'000 posts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voila, bonne nuit à tous


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

C'est bon, c'est revenu

merci Mackie pour cette plaisenterie


----------



## iMax (1 Mars 2004)

Ah, bah voila, tu les as tes 5 étoiles


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Et bien alors on a récupéré tout le monde


----------



## iMax (1 Mars 2004)

Bon, ça m'a achevé ces conneries. Je suis crevé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne nuit


----------



## iMax (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien alors on a récupéré tout le monde



Je crois que oui


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien alors on a récupéré tout le monde



oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai toujours aimé ce genre de plaisenterie en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Allez passons


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Bravo Global













Historique 







Bravo


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Global



C'est bizarre, d'habitude les petits jeunes théorisent sur les mélanges : comme quoi c'est plus mauvais que les pas mélange  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, guinness et champagne, je suis pas sûr que ça soit un mélange idéal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant on attend les mémoires : "20 000 posts sous le coude" par Jules GlobalCut, vignettes de tomtom, préface d'alem, correction orthographique par Mackie, interview par SMG, critique par nato kino, vente à la criée par tout un chacun


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Global
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Vais encore être frais demains


----------



## Grug (1 Mars 2004)

>



sa un mesage deux mackie ??


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> >
> 
> 
> 
> sa un mesage deux mackie ??



je sais pas c'etait pas signé


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> >
> 
> 
> 
> sa un mesage deux mackie ??



oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'était un message tout prêt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 parce que sinon ça aurait été:

_Ils vou a était interdit décrire deux nouveux message où d'en voyer des message priver. La raison de cet inter-diction et vous venés d'être modérer._


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais si c'est pas lui, c'est qui


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Mars 2004)

Bravo Global !! (par contre, faut changer ton statut là qu'on s'marre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mars 2004)

GlobalCut Dieu du Forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça irait


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> GlobalCut Dieu du Forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 t'as pas un truc plus soft ?


----------



## ginette107 (2 Mars 2004)

Félicitation global pour tes 20000 posts


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Mars 2004)

Merci ginette


----------



## ginette107 (2 Mars 2004)

de rien je t'offrirai bien une guiness en vrai mais il faut venir le 10 avril à clermont


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru] Il fallait quand même le souligner, mesdames et messieurs, les forums MacGeneration comptent *un vénérable sage de plus*, j'ai nommé : *Globalcut* !
> 
> On l'applaudit bien fort pour ses 10'000 posts



Bravo GlobalCut...


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Avril 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bravo GlobalCut...


Toujours un peu lents à la détente ces suisses


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

Merci

Mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Toujours un peu lents à la détente ces suisses








 Un peu tu dis


----------



## ginette107 (13 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> de rien je t'offrirai bien une guiness en vrai mais il faut venir le 10 avril à clermont



J'ai même pas pu, on a pas fait les bons bars


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Avril 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai même pas pu, on a pas fait les bons bars



C'est quand même dingue ce manque de Guinness à Clermont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé plusieurs bars


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même dingue ce manque de Guinness à Clermont
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils doivent la mettre en offrande à la Déesse vulcania pour éviter que le volcan ne se réveille


----------



## WebOliver (13 Avril 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand même dingue ce manque de Guinness à Clermont
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sans parler des Adelscott qu'on a bu avec Sylko...


----------



## Couhoulinn (13 Avril 2004)

Félicitations Global 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu es arrivé à ce grade en combien de temps? Combien de posts par jour? ça doit être impressionnant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à quand un AES à Dublin? pour la Guiness bien sûr


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mai 2004)

21000


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2004)

c'est pas le bon sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 un petit bannissement pour fêter ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 21000


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le bon sujet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est mon sujet je fais ce que je veux dedans


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 21000



Global PooooÔÔÔÔoWWAAAHHHhhhh!!!!


----------



## Luc G (6 Mai 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon sujet je fais ce que je veux dedans



Qui a remis le petit GlobalCut dans son parc sans lui enlever ses pataugas. Va encore falloir appeler la rombière pour nettoyer.


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2004)

Bon, Global, tu perds le rythme là....


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 21000



le sujet compteur est de retour ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Septembre 2004)

narf© :rateau: :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2004)

et en plus celui il est bien caché


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le sujet compteur est de retour ?



En ce qui me concerne, non...


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, non...


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2004)

:sleep:





​


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Global, tu perds le rythme là....



Pô qu'ça à faire


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Septembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 on fait dans l'esthétique


----------



## iMax (7 Septembre 2004)

oui


----------



## Juste en passant (8 Septembre 2004)

Avec mes 600, j'ai l'air ridicule, non ?


Bon,


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait quand même le souligner, mesdames et messieurs, les forums MacGeneration comptent *un vénérable sage de plus*, j'ai nommé : *Globalcut* !
> 
> On l'applaudit bien fort pour ses 10'000 posts




et 20'000 de plus :sleep: 

Tout va bien à l'Ouest :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et 20'000 de plus :sleep:
> 
> Tout va bien à l'Ouest :love:



 Et ben dis-donc !


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tout va bien à l'Ouest :love:


 
Et qu'est-ce qu'on se fait chier à l'est de l'ouest !  

Salutations :love:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Fais pas ces yeux il parlaait de ses posts, pas de sa...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et 20'000 de plus :sleep:
> 
> Tout va bien à l'Ouest :love:



La vache, sacrée moyenne.  

Félicitations.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et 20'000 de plus :sleep:
> 
> Tout va bien à l'Ouest :love:


Bravo pour tes 30 000 posts, Global! 

:love:


----------



## iMax (10 Mars 2006)

Quoi, 30'000 messages? 












































Que 30'000 messages ? 
















































Puté, tu aurais du garder le rythme, tu serais à 60'000 maintenant


----------



## le banni (10 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et 20'000 de plus :sleep:
> 
> Tout va bien à l'Ouest :love:




Pinaise, si j'etais pas Banni, je te boulerai bien....
Felicitation, mais un jour je t'aurai...



ps: signé le Stook...


----------



## benjamin (10 Mars 2006)

le banni a dit:
			
		

> Pinaise, si j'etais pas Banni, je te boulerai bien....
> Felicitation, mais un jour je t'aurai...
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu t'en vantes ? Si j'étais toi, je la jouerai profil bas.


----------



## naas (10 Mars 2006)

:king:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2006)

Pas trop déformé le tdb Global ?  :casse: :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2006)

:mouais:

T'as du oublié l'image :sleep:

essaye par MP  :rose:


----------



## naas (10 Mars 2006)

tdb = tableau de bord :bebe:   ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2006)

Oui, humblement pardon pour cette abréviation smsiesque


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tdb = tableau de bord :bebe:   ?


C'est bien :bebe:


----------



## naas (10 Mars 2006)

non parce que l'on aurait trèèèèèèèèès bien pu imaginer autre chose   








:affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Mars 2006)

Ton Doigt Boudiné ?
Tes Dents Blanches ?

Non, je vois pas :mouais:


----------



## Aragorn (10 Mars 2006)

Plus de 30.000 posts de notre sympathique calamar...    
GlobalCut, c'est un peu le Lucky Luke de MacGé, il poste plus vite que son ombre.   

:king:


----------



## al02 (10 Mars 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Oui, humblement pardon pour cette abréviation *smsiesque*



Pardon, j'avais lu *simiesque* !  

Bonne continuation Global !


----------



## valoriel (10 Mars 2006)




----------

